# Ciao a tutti!



## JDT (12 Agosto 2022)

Ciao e grazie di avermi accettato, sono Mattia, 33 anni da Ancona (provincia), famiglia milanista di 3a generazione, anche se causa lavoro non riesco più a venire allo stadio, infatti anche domani mi toccherà vederla da PC.. il nick è in onore di John Dal Tomasson, idolo d'infanzia, ancora non mi capacito il perchè  .


----------



## Maravich49 (12 Agosto 2022)

Benvenuto fratello Scorpione Bianco


----------



## Blu71 (12 Agosto 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Ciao e grazie di avermi accettato, sono Mattia, 33 anni da Ancona (provincia), famiglia milanista di 3a generazione, anche se causa lavoro non riesco più a venire allo stadio, infatti anche domani mi toccherà vederla da PC.. il nick è in onore di John Dal Tomasson, idolo d'infanzia, ancora non mi capacito il perchè  .



Benvenuto.


----------



## Viulento (12 Agosto 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Ciao e grazie di avermi accettato, sono Mattia, 33 anni da Ancona (provincia), famiglia milanista di 3a generazione, anche se causa lavoro non riesco più a venire allo stadio, infatti anche domani mi toccherà vederla da PC.. il nick è in onore di John Dal Tomasson, idolo d'infanzia, ancora non mi capacito il perchè  .


grande tomasson!!! sempre apprezzato!!

buon milanworld.


----------

